# What is the best state to garden in?



## KaileyMarie

My husband and I live in Tampa Bay, Florida with our two children and our third on the way. We are desperate to get out of this area and go somewhere a little farther north so that we can have some land and get into homesteading and prepping, and just have some peace and privacy. i'm wondering what you guys think are the best areas to have a homestead are. we were thinking of moving around tennessee or the carolinas, because we don't like TOO much snow. also what do you guys grow where you live? including fruit?


----------



## InvalidID

New Jersey of course.


----------



## KC8QVO

The garden state, NJ? Naaa. They get snow too. 

I am in Ohio and for the most part it is a decent garden place. The drawbacks we have, and no one can predict them, are weather swings. Some patterns are dry and others are too wet. Too cold isn't usually an issue in the growing season, but dry hot weather is. Irrigation/watering is the only way to get through some of those times. 

It would seem the southern states (carolinas, georgia, mississippi) would see more of the hot/dry weather than we do in Ohio. Texas would be out in that regard as well. The plains can get pretty dry, but you'll run in to more severe weather there also (hail, wind) that can play havoc on vegetation. 

Tennessee/Kentucky are known for ice storms in the winter. 

If you're really looking for a nice garden state I'd say somewhere that has a mild climate and doesn't see as much of a swing in weather patterns.

Are you looking to grow all year 'round or just during the spring-thru-fall months?

If you are in an area that gets cold winters than having some form of an indoor greenhouse/indoor garden with skylights you can get through the winter. On the other side, if you are in a warmer/drier climate then having a good method of irrigation would be a necessity. Look up rain barrels for some interesting water storage methods. If it were me I'd have all my gutters hooked up to a nice big tank to collect rain water off the roof. Or, if I was near a stream that didn't run dry that might be another option.


----------



## tinknal

I like drinking beer while gardening, so I'll say the state of inebriation.


----------



## stanb999

IMHO...

The best is probably Lancaster Co. PA. The second most productive farm land in the country, With out extensive irrigation the best.

The climate is variable in that you get a pronounced 4 seasons. This is heavily moderated by the Chesapeake Bay. Summers are "hot" but not Texas hot. Spring and fall are long. Winters are generally short with little snow. Especially "south of the turnpike." Rain fall is moderate with plenty most years, but being able to water is a good plus. The soil is deep silty clay. Great for veggies. The growing season is long enough to grow tobacco. 

Think of it as a little bit of the deep south in the north. 




The draw backs... Land is expensive due to the close proximity of Philly to the east and Harrisburg to the west. From southern area's of the county you could even get to Baltimore in little more than an hour. Cost of living is still low however (cheapest food prices you will find) and "city" jobs can be commuted to.


----------



## frankva

Be sure to check income tax, sales tax, and a thing called personal property tax. The last one will shock you if you move to say SC with a new car...


----------



## xCSx

Don't come to New Jersey, you will pay ridiculous taxes, and have to pay a fortune for land, far away from any jobs.


----------



## CIW

There's some advantage to having at least some winter. 
Many diseases are killed in extended time periods of below freezing weather.


----------



## bassmaster17327

stanb999 said:


> IMHO...
> 
> The best is probably Lancaster Co. PA. The second most productive farm land in the country, With out extensive irrigation the best.
> 
> The climate is variable in that you get a pronounced 4 seasons. This is heavily moderated by the Chesapeake Bay. Summers are "hot" but not Texas hot. Spring and fall are long. Winters are generally short with little snow. Especially "south of the turnpike." Rain fall is moderate with plenty most years, but being able to water is a good plus. The soil is deep silty clay. Great for veggies. The growing season is long enough to grow tobacco.
> 
> Think of it as a little bit of the deep south in the north.
> 
> The draw backs... Land is expensive due to the close proximity of Philly to the east and Harrisburg to the west. From southern area's of the county you could even get to Baltimore in little more than an hour. Cost of living is still low however (cheapest food prices you will find) and "city" jobs can be commuted to.


I live about 40 miles from Lancaster PA, it is great for growing things but property and tax are getting high especially with more and more people moving from MD and NJ. Here in PA it is really easy to get license to carry firearms and you can conceal or open carry, if you care about gun rights be sure to check that out befor moving. You wouldn't believe how restrictive some places are, especially NJ,MD and NY


----------



## geo in mi

Like Paul, I can be content with any state, but good soil, good climate, and good water would be even better. I think you can find good dirt and bad dirt in any State of the nation--so, you need to take along a shovel wherever you look. Here in SW MI it ain't too bad, so come on up!

geo


----------



## IowaLez

We may have some bad Winters, but Iowa is hard to beat. We left CA for it and don't regret it one bit.

If you are politically conservative, NW Iowa would fit you well. Storm Lake area and on west to Souix Falls. It's also pretty there, not flat. If you are more liberal, then NE Iowa is a good fit, and it is part of the Driftless Area, so it's hilly and full of hollows, Very scenic and peaceful.

The soil is incredible, I grow things I could only dream of in CA and I get endless wonderful water from a 50 foot deep well, the taxes are low, housing is cheap, living in the country has a lot less regulations than most places (except some towns have tidiness/neatness rules), and most neighbors are nice, helpful, hard-working people. 

You don't have to tote a gun around here, or think paranoid of people, altho concealed carry is legal here. 

The schools here, from free pre-school-for-all up to college, are excellent, hard to beat. 

Medical care is incredibly good here with easy access and caring providers, and people are generally just really nice.

High quality of life overall.


----------



## enggass

Maine, the way life should be... :grin:


----------



## unregistered168043

Like GEO said there's good and bad soil in every state. I think the soil is probably going to be the most important element. Second is length of season ( zone ). Personally I like a good winter. Theres nothing like getting snowed in, popping another log on the woodstove, a hot bowl of venison stew, a beer and a nap!


----------



## EDDIE BUCK

North Carolina is good and plenty of good soil as well as poor.As geo in mi mentioned,be packing your shovel when you are looking.In this summer heat and humid here in the east where I am,,I find myself longing for a spot closer to the mountains at times.However if you live in Florida,you are probably already aware of it.

Hope you find your dream spot where ever you go.good luck


----------



## Callieslamb

CIW said:


> There's some advantage to having at least some winter.
> Many diseases are killed in extended time periods of below freezing weather.


You can also take a vacation from the garden. 

I have no idea where the best place is. I just make where I live the best place I can. 

In IA, I had to worry about perennials all winter but the soil was great - deep with no rocks. In TN, I could garden forever - as long as it's between 5 and 8 am. After that, it's too hot and the mosquitoes too thick at night. The soil was heavy clay and it took a lot of work to get it to be it's productive best. But, I could almost always get in 3 crops a year - so less space for the same amount of produce. When we moved to MI, I learned I really like putting the garden to bed and thinking about something else for a while. I can grow more than enough foor for us even in our short season. The greenhouse stretches that a bit and doesn't need much weeding. I didn't think I'd like the snow, but I find there's not much better than the freshness of crisp, clean snow. Spring has new meaning and is greatly anticipated.

What place depends on how you like your porrage.


----------

